# La forza del destino



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

have not viewed this opera around these threads. unless i missed it


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I did not bother about listening to that opera for long. I heard it on radio a while ago. I would say a good opera not among the top Verdi operas but better than many other Verdi operas.

Here is a clip with Saekyung Rim that I like:






And another one:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Gheorghiu could sing the telephone book and I'd still adore it. What a gorgeous voice. I close my eyes to her nasty temperament and enjoy what comes from her throat when she sings.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I prefer the recording Leontyne Price on CD ( very strong cast) and the DVD, although it's recorded later in her career the DVD that is, still mind blowing. Also not to be missed the Muti recording, on EMI, sound could be better but the cast is only second to the Price version.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> I prefer the recording Leontyne Price on CD ( very strong cast) and the DVD, although it's recorded later in her career the DVD that is, still mind blowing. Also not to be missed the Muti recording, on EMI, sound could be better but the cast is only second to the Price version.


Are you talking about the recording Price did with Richard Tucker and Robert Merrill, or the one she did with Placido Domingo and Sherrill Milnes?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> Are you talking about the recording Price did with Richard Tucker and Robert Merrill, or the one she did with Placido Domingo and Sherrill Milnes?


That one yes, the first is only good for Miss Price voice.


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

Sound isn't very good of course (live performance) but, please, don't miss the last seconds :angel: :angel:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I cut my teeth on the recording with Renata Tebaldi and Mario Del Monaco. It was the first Verdi opera that I really clicked with. The library also has one with Rosalind Plowright, conducted by Sinopoli. I'll try it out once I reach Forza on my Verdi chronological project


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I have this one Lensky, sounds a lot better.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I prefer the recording Leontyne Price on CD ( very strong cast) and the DVD, although it's recorded later in her career the DVD that is, still mind blowing. Also not to be missed the Muti recording, on EMI, sound could be better but the cast is only second to the Price version.


The DVD is a disaster, in my opinion, if you mean this one:




Recorded late in her career, it puts all the vocal problems on display.

The above DVD with Carreras and Caballe is much much more preferable, even though it's not without faults as well.


----------



## MusicBear88 (Jun 14, 2017)

I prefer the earlier Leontyne Price recording on RCA to the later one, but both are excellent. The Gardelli recording with Martina Arroyo, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Ruggero Raimondi, and Geraint Evans is also very good; apparently Leontyne Price was originally slated to sing Leonora but couldn't for some reason. It does remind me of an anecdote that Martina Arroyo told about the stage doorman at the MET opening the door for her and saying "Good morning, Miss Price," to which Miss Arroyo replied "No honey, I'm the other one."

I'm less enamored of the Tebaldi recording, but getting to hear a fairly rare Ettore Bastianini studio recording is worth it if you love him like I do. His Traviata recording with Scotto helped me learn the role of Germont better than any other.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

La Forza has the reputation of having a preposterous libretto full of crazy coincidences , but remember Superhorn's law of opera - The opera has yet to be written with a plot as ridiculous as what happens in real life ". 
It's a difficult opera to cast well and requires singers with real chops, but if the performance is first rate, it's a rip roaring entertainment !


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MusicBear88 said:


> I prefer the earlier Leontyne Price recording on RCA to the later one, but both are excellent. The Gardelli recording with Martina Arroyo, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Ruggero Raimondi, and Geraint Evans is also very good; apparently Leontyne Price was originally slated to sing Leonora but couldn't for some reason. It does remind me of an anecdote that Martina Arroyo told about the stage doorman at the MET opening the door for her and saying "Good morning, Miss Price," to which Miss Arroyo replied "No honey, I'm the other one."
> 
> I'm less enamored of the Tebaldi recording, but getting to hear a fairly rare Ettore Bastianini studio recording is worth it if you love him like I do. His Traviata recording with Scotto helped me learn the role of Germont better than any other.


She was vetoed by an EMI soprano , to afraid of the competition perhaps.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I was reading the Forza libretto today on a car ride, and between this and a recent Rigoletto, I'm really struck by the depth of familial relationships in many of Verdi's operas. He was already my favorite opera composer due to the blend of music and drama....this before I ever even bothered with the details of the libretti. And now...wow. I can finally understand why people pore over the words note by note, collect multiple recordings, and view different stagings. 

The two Verdi operas I'm currently consumed by, this one as well as Rigoletto, really I just can't stop thinking about the details, the relationships of the character. 

And I rather quite adore Alvaro.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> I was reading the Forza libretto today on a car ride, and between this and a recent Rigoletto, I'm really struck by the depth of familial relationships in many of Verdi's operas. He was already my favorite opera composer due to the blend of music and drama....this before I ever even bothered with the details of the libretti. And now...wow. I can finally understand why people pore over the words note by note, collect multiple recordings, and view different stagings.
> 
> The two Verdi operas I'm currently consumed by, this one as well as Rigoletto, really I just can't stop thinking about the details, the relationships of the character.
> 
> And I rather quite adore Alvaro.


The man ( Verdi that is)was a utter genius, never boring and the music will live on for another 500 years.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

ldiat said:


> have not viewed this opera around these threads. unless i missed it


That last note, tho :angel:


----------

